
The Federal Reserve is the cause of the bubble in everything - 40acres
https://www.ft.com/content/bc83fda6-3702-11ea-a6d3-9a26f8c3cba4
======
JMTQp8lwXL
The Federal Board of Governors is composed of 4 Republicans, 1 Democrat, and 2
vacant seats. All four Republicans were appointed after October 2017, with 3
of those in 2018. [0] The balance sheet began reversing in September 2019. [1]

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Reserve_Board_of_Gover...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Reserve_Board_of_Governors)
[1]:
[https://fred.stlouisfed.org/series/WALCL](https://fred.stlouisfed.org/series/WALCL)

